# pronoms relatifs que / qui



## herreros

Hola a todos de nuevo.
Una de las cosas que no consigo usar correcatmente del francés, es el uso de 'qui' y 'que', cuando estos funcionan como pronombre relativo de una oración en subjuntivo.

Uno actúa como complemento del verbo y otro como sujeto, pero evidentemente en español, que para ambos casos se utiliza la partícula 'que', es complicado pararte a pensar si es complemento o sujeto.

Bueno mi pregunta es así: ¿existe algún truco que facilite la identificación para un hispanoparlante?.
No encuentro nada que me pueda ayudar, ya que estas reglas tampoco son fijas, porque encuentro en muchos ejemplos que 'qui' actúa como complemento (cuando suele hacerlo como sujeto) y que 'que' actúa como sujeto, cuando suele ser como complemento.

Bueno, si alguien puede ayudarme, le estaría muy agradecido


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mira yo siempre lo diferencio así, (hablando en frases) que antes de un sujeto (je,tu,el,nous) y qui antes de un verbo.
ej.-
Je suis un personne qui *aime* les fleurs 
Il m'a dit *que tu* es très beau 
Por lo menos yo la hago así


----------



## herreros

gracias es un buen truco, parece que coincide.
Muchas gracias


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues cuando yo aprendi a usarlos la mayoría de mis maestro me lo enseñaron como un muy pero muy buen truco, y hasta ahora no me ha fallado y el 99.99% de las veces me ha coincidio.
Bon chance


----------



## FLorencee

Hola!!!

Solo quiero poner un ejemplo 

"Il m'a dit qui il était". (Me dijo quien era)

Aqui el truco de Miguelillo no funciona!!  

jejej, pero la verdad es que es un buen truco 

Saludos y suerte con el francés! Ya ves, no es tan dificil!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Florence pero aquí qui está entrando como función de pregunta quién, y lo que el pregunta es  cuando qui es como que 
Je suis un personne qui aime les fleurs.- Soy alguien *que* ama las flores
y en la tuya se traduce como quién , ves la diferencia


----------



## herreros

Hola florencee ¿cómo estás?

Creo que este caso no es el mismo del que estamos hablando. En español se traduciría como: "me ha dicho quiÉn era...ese 'quién' con tilde no es el 'quien' ni el 'que' que tanto nos distrae a los hispanoparlantes en estos asuntos del francés. 
No sé cómo se llama esa partícula, pero con tilde es distinto que sin él.
Creo que no tiene nada que ver, pero te aviso que mi gramática española es nula, y de ahí mis problemas para entnder la gramática francesa, ya que tiene más matices.

Es decir, quiza sí tenga que ver, pero no estoy muy puesto.
Véamos qué dicen por ahí
Saludos y muchas gracias por éste y otros mensajes


----------



## FLorencee

Hola, 

okok,tienes toda la razon. 
Solo queria poner de relieve que "QUI" se puede encontrar también delante del pronombre personal o sujeto. 

un saludo!!!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Oui, florencee on le sait, y eres muy amable en ayudarnos, es bueno señalar que como dices tú lo que yo dije no es una ragla 100% segura, ya que qui no siempre va a sí, aunque depende del amtiz, es bueno señalarlo como lo hiciste tú.
Merci


----------



## FLorencee

No queria confundiros màs.... :s    y de verdad que tu regla me gusta!!!

jeje


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Gracias Florencee después de muchas pruebas tuve que hacer ese pequeño truquillo para entender mejor.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

No es un truco pero la regla: _qui_ es siempre sujeto, _que_ para todas las demás funciones del pronombre relativo: objeto directo, atributo...

Sólo tienes que preguntarte qué funcion tiene.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## herreros

Gracias Cintia, no veas lo loco que me ha puesto esto del qui y del que.
Saludos herrerianos


----------



## aureil

Nueva pregunta​
No se cuando utlizar "que o qui" en una oracion...no entiendo bien esto del objeto o sujeto...podrian ayudarme a comprender como utilizar uno o el otro....?

gracias ,

Aureil


----------



## josepbadalona

Hola :
muy sencillo ...

un chico pasa por la calle => el chico que pasa... => le garçon qui passe (él es quien pasa)
pasa por la calle : vamos a tomar esta calle => pasa por la calle que vamos a tomar => il passe par la rue que nous allons prendre


----------



## Marlluna

La fille qui est venue s'appelle Coralie.
La fille que tu m'as présentée s'appelle Coralie.

Después del relativo busca el verbo más próximo: *est venue*; puedes decir perfectamente La fille s'appelle Coralie; La fille es el sujeto y el relativo cuyo antecedente es un sujeto es el *qui*

En la segunda oración, si le quitas el relativo y el verbo la frase no tiene sentido. 

Y si no, pues lo de siempre: ¿quién ha venido? La fille (sujeto)
Espero que te sirva


----------



## valy822

J'ai acheté un sac, *qui* est rouge = QUI se réfère au sac, donc le sujet de "est rouge" est le sac..il n'y a pas un autre sujet. Ici _qui_ remplace "_sac_".

Le sac, *que* j'ai acheté hier, est rouge = QUE se réfère toujours au sac mais le sac est l'objet en ce cas. Le sujet de "j'ai acheté hier" est _JE_.

J'espère que tu as compris.


----------



## Marlluna

Valy: en la última frase me temo que no hay ningún relativo.


----------



## valy822

Si, tienes razón...es una conjunción..perdón!
Je connais la différence entre un pronom et une conjonction...je ne sais pas pourquoi je me suis trompée :-(


----------



## aureil

gracias a todos por sus respuestas. me ayudaron!!

Aureil


----------



## emilÇ

Nueva pregunta​ 

bonjour à tous!
vous pouvez m'aider? dans le phrase:" L'objet qui conçoit un artiste est toujours un objet d'art?"...c'est mal le 'qui '?, c'est 'que'?..pourquoi?..' l'objet ' n'est pas le sujet?


----------



## horusankh

Salut,

Dans ta phrase, normalement le sujet serait "l'artiste", celui qui conçoit, et "l'objet" c'est la chose conçue, donc on utilise "que", c'est à dire, si ce que tu veux dire c'est "el objeto que concibe un artista...", parce-que ce que tu dis dans ta phrase telle que tu l'écris c'est "el objeto que concibe a un artista..." donde el objeto es quien concibe, y el artista es el concebido.

Saludos.


----------



## stupidshorty

Hola! Me gustaria que alguien me explicara por favor eso de "*Les pronoms relatifs (qui / que / dont)"*. No entiendo para nada como duncionan y cuando se usa cada uno. 

Solo entiendo un poquito el de "qui". Estoy TAN confundida!! Muchas gracias de antemano!!


----------



## Paquita

Mira primero esto, y luego ven con frases precisas y te ayudaremos a entenderlas


----------



## Domtom

*qui* recupera el *sujeto* —persona o cosa— del verbo que sigue:

L’homme *qui* t’écrit porte un kilt *qui* est bleu foncé.

(En donde el 1er. *qui* = l’homme ; y el 2º *qui* = un kilt.)


*que* recupera el *complemento* de objeto —persona o cosa— del verbo que sigue:

La femme *que* je regarde chante des chansons *que* j’adore.

(En donde el 1er. *que* = la femme ; y el 2º *que* = des chansons.)
-


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

Paquit& said:


> Mira primero esto, y luego ven con frases precisas y te ayudaremos a entenderlas


 
Yo estaba solamente pasando por aqui. En todo caso, Paquit& me has hecho descubir una pagina interesantisima.

Un abrazo amigo - Iben Xavier


----------



## mtr

Bonjour à tous. J'aimerais savoir si on doit employer le pronom relatif "qui" avant un verbe copule, ou bien le pronom "que", comme par exemple, dans la phrase suivante:
"ce centre véritable qui/qu' est le corps"
J'ai cherché dans le TLF, Le Petit Robert, le Grevisse, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de règle concernant ce sujet. En plus, dans le dictionnaire TLF, il y a des citations avec les deux exemples:
"Il est fêté, nourri, abreuvé, grisé pendant quelques jours, au bout desquels le marié, qui est le maire du village, lui donne une lettre de recommandation pour un ami de Valence."
"l'arche qui est le commencement ou la première attaque; l'anabasis qui est l'augmentation du mal"
"Comment ne pas attendre, après cela, que des philosophes chrétiens portent tout leur effort sur la partie spirituelle de l'homme, qui est l'âme, et négligent cet élément caduc, opaque à la pensée, aveugle à Dieu, qu'est le corps?"
"Connaissance du monde extérieur que permet d'acquérir le bâton animé qu'est le bras, prolongé par la main."
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Paquita

qui es sujeto
que es complemento
ve aquí

ce centre véritable qui/qu' est le corps"
qui est le corps... falta un complemento (que es el cuerpo de ...)= qui sustituye "centre"
qu'est le corps = el cuerpo es un centro verdadero , "corps" es sujeto

Edit
 le bâton animé qui est le bras = el palo animado que es (=se llama ) el brazo
le bâton animé qu'est le bras = el brazo puede ser considerado como un palo animado

quizás este ejemplo sea más claro...


----------



## mtr

Paquit&: Entiendo perfectamente lo que decís, pero los ejemplos que puse son ejemplos literarios y también hacen uso del pronombre "qui" cuando no hay un complemento. Por ejemplo:

Comment ne pas attendre, après cela, que des philosophes chrétiens portent tout leur effort sur la partie spirituelle de l'homme, *qui est* l'âme.


----------



## Paquita

qui est l'âme = la parte espiritual del hombre es el alma = qui sustituye a la parte y es sujeto...
qu'est l'âme = el alma es la parte espiritual del hombre

en realidad es lo mismo pero pones al revés los dos términos. Según por cuál de los dos empiezas, viene a ser complemento o sujeto
en caso de que el relativo sea sujeto = qui, 
en caso de complemento = que...


----------



## mtr

He aquí otros ejemplos:

"et nous force de concevoir sous une qualité déterminée un être déterminé *qui est le* moi"
" De la connoissance des abstracts on parvient à celle des concrets, *qui est le* terme opposé."
"l'_arche_ *qui est le* commencement ou la première attaque"
"*monade, *subst. fém.  _philos., _« chez les pythagoriciens, unité parfaite *qui est le* principe des choses matérielles et spirituelles"
"L'*afféterie* ou _affectation dans les manières et_ dans _le langage_ est tout aussi insupportable dans un artiste que la _trivialité_ *qui est le* _défaut_ opposé."

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## mtr

Gracias Pquit&, pero entonces la regla sería que ambos son posibles, solo depende de qué es lo que consideramos como sujeto y qué como atributo del sujeto (o predicativo subjetivo)?


----------



## Paquita

Te hablo de "complemento" pero en gramática francesa, no se habla de complemento para el verbo "être" sino de "atributo del sujeto". Imagino que es por esta facultad que tienen ambos de intercambiarse. Si lo uno equivale a lo otro, pues lo otro equivale a lo uno... Pero según pones los términos, tendrás un sujeto o un complemento/atributo... No sé si te explico bien...
Pienso que en spañol, no es necesario recurrir a estas estratagemas ya que podéis intercambiar los términos sujeto/complemento sin dificultad..


----------



## mtr

Si, entiendo perfectamente, entonces en la frase que fue fuente de mis dudas ambas opciones son posibles, tanto con "que", como con "qui", no es así?


----------



## dicomec

Qui es el subjectivo, que, el objectvo - Pero con personas se utiliza siempre qui.
Qui est-il ?
La femme qui j'ai vue.
Le livre que j'ai lu cette nuit.


----------



## Paquita

dicomec said:


> Qui es el subjectivo, que, el objectvo
> - Pero con personas se utiliza siempre qui.no, depende ....
> Qui est-il ?qui en esta oración es pronombre interrogativo que corresponde a "quién" y no a "que "
> La femme qui j'ai vue.
> la femme qui a vu le film= que ha visto la película
> la femme que j'ai vue = a la que he visto
> Le livre que j'ai lu cette nuit.


 

Si, entiendo perfectamente, entonces en la frase que fue fuente de mis dudas ambas opciones son posibles, tanto con "que", como con "qui", no es así? 

Diría que al final, sí, ya que centro= cuerpo y cuerpo = centro
Pienso que en ambos casos, "centro" será sujeto de la frase siguiente, ...o ya es complemento de la anterior...

Pero la forma de presentarlo es distinta :
Al decir : "ce centre véritable qui est le corps" = hablas del centro y lo defines como llamándose "cuerpo" 
"ce centre véritable qu' est le corps" = hablas del cuerpo y lo defines como siendo centro verdadero.

Bueno, por lo que entiendo; y la verdad, es la primera vez que intento analizarlo ...


----------



## mtr

Merci Paquit&, si llego a conseguir más información al respecto no dudaré en postearla. Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## utrerana

Realmente no entiendo cuando se usa que en francés y cuando qui,  ¿me podeis dar algunas reseñas? Os lo agradecería muchísimo.


----------



## Paquita

"qui "es sujeto = le chien qui aboie...
"que" es objeto directo = le chien que je vois

"qui" es interrogativo de persona = qui est là ?
"que" es interrogativo de cosa = que fais-tu ?


----------



## utrerana

Gracias paquita porque no he acertado ni una de las respuestas del ejercicio que me mandaron ¡ que lio! o como dirían los franceses ( al menos lo que nos han enseñado) tant pis!! que se supone que significa que pena ( de mi claro que una es muy torpe!)
 besos


----------



## Paquita

No, "tant pis" indica resignación, y tú, no debes resignarte ...

Estamos aquí para ayudarte, no a hacer los ejercicios (el reglamento nos lo prohíbe) sino a resolver tus dudas.. Atrévete.


----------



## gonlezza

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola,
A ver si alguien me puede aclarar lo siguiente:
En esta frase: 
"Se llamaba María, una joven oftalmóloga parisina con un defecto ocular que la hacía poseedora de una visión impresionista de la vida"
He traducido:
"Elle s'appelait María, une jeune fille, ophtalmologue parisienne avec un défaut oculaire *que lui* faisait possesseur d'une vision impressioniste de la vie" / o *"qui* faisait" ?
Tengo dudas en *que o qui*, porque leyendo la frase, por un lado creo entender que el sujeto es "un defecto ocular" el cual hacía que ella tuviese... = qui.
Pero también, al preguntarme: ¿qué hacía que tuviese María una visión...?, respondo: un defecto ocular. Con lo que sería OD. = que lui.
O sea, que me sale sujeto y OD a la vez. Y no me aclaro
¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias.


----------



## Talant

"une jeune ophtalmologue"

Yo diría "qui lui faisait....." Prueba a decir la misma frase con la 2ª persona del singular. Verás que el verbo no cambia y por lo tanto el sujeto es "defecto ocular"

Por otro lado la pregunta es "¿*quién* hacía que María tuviese una visión....?" Sólo te vale el "qué" puesto que sabes que el sujeto es una cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Vamos por partes...

1) joven es "jeune fille" cuando es "sustantivo"
En tu frase inicial, no hay coma entre joven y oftalmóloga, por lo que "joven" aquí es adjetivo y se dice "jeune" a secas...=> une jeune ophtalmologue

2) possesseur no tiene femenino; además no se usa mucho

3) el sujeto en efecto es el defecto por lo tanto = qui

Quitaría lo de "poseedora" y traduciría sencillamente = qui lui donnait une vision...


----------



## gonlezza

Talant said:


> "une jeune ophtalmologue"
> 
> Yo diría "qui lui faisait....." Prueba a decir la misma frase con la 2ª persona del singular. Verás que el verbo no cambia y por lo tanto el sujeto es "defecto ocular"
> 
> Por otro lado la pregunta es "¿*quién* hacía que María tuviese una visión....?" Sólo te vale el "qué" puesto que sabes que el sujeto es una cosa.
> 
> Saludos


 
Claro, Talant, por eso no me he preguntado "quién", sino "qué", porque es una cosa.... Por qué tendría que peguntarme "quién". 
Me parece confusa la explicación: por un lado dices que *"qui lui",* por otro que no puede ser sino *"que" (porque es cosa)...*
Total que no lo entiendo: cuando es una cosa es *que*, pero si esa cosa es sujeto es *qui*?
Como dices tú, Paquit&: _el sujeto en efecto es el defecto por lo tanto = qui_
Qué lío, ¿es así?


----------



## Paquita

> Total que no lo entiendo: cuando es una cosa es *que*, pero si esa cosa es sujeto es *qui*?


 
qui = sujeto , que sea cosa o persona
que = complemento, que sea cosa o persona

La photo qui est sur la table
Le chien qui est dans la rue
La jeune fille qui est sur la photo

La photo que j'ai prise
Le chien que j'ai acheté
La jeune fille que j'ai vue


----------



## gonlezza

Paquit& said:


> qui = sujeto , que sea cosa o persona
> que = complemento, que sea cosa o persona
> 
> La photo qui est sur la table
> Le chien qui est dans la rue
> La jeune fille qui est sur la photo
> 
> La photo que j'ai prise
> Le chien que j'ai acheté
> La jeune fille que j'ai vue


 
Ah, vale. El problema es que en español me pregunto quién y qué y ya me viene el OD y OI, pero aquí no tiene que ver. Es como relativo: quién hizo o qué cosa hizo...
Muchas Gracias


----------



## Talant

gonlezza said:


> Claro, Talant, por eso no me he preguntado "quién", sino "qué", porque es una cosa.... Por qué tendría que peguntarme "quién".
> Me parece confusa la explicación: por un lado dices que *"qui lui",* por otro que no puede ser sino *"que" (porque es cosa)...* (Bueno este "qué" es en español)
> Total que no lo entiendo: cuando es una cosa es *qué* (en español), pero si esa cosa es sujeto es *qui*?
> Como dices tú, Paquit&: _el sujeto en efecto es el defecto por lo tanto = qui_
> Qué lío, ¿es así?



Ha habido algo de lío entre el "qué" en español de la pregunta que has usado y el "que" francés.

Yo decía que habías usado "qué" para preguntar el sujeto puesto que sabías que éste era una cosa. Normalmente para preguntar el sujeto usas "quién" y reservas "qué" para el OD. Por eso el único sistema para encontrar el OD que me gusta es pasar la frase a pasiva.


----------



## gonlezza

Talant said:


> Ha habido algo de lío entre el "qué" en español de la pregunta que has usado y el "que" francés.
> 
> Yo decía que habías usado "qué" para preguntar el sujeto puesto que sabías que éste era una cosa. Normalmente para preguntar el sujeto usas "quién" y reservas "qué" para el OD. Por eso el único sistema para encontrar el OD que me gusta es pasar la frase a pasiva.


 
Sí, exactamente.
Gracias


----------



## guillermo_1x2

Nueva pregunta​ 

Hola, ¿cuál de estas dos fraes estaría bien escrita?:

1-C'est quelque chose QUE lui fera plaisir
2 C'est quelque chose QUI lui fera plaisir

Gracias.


----------



## Vir(Gg*)y

Hola!!
 Dos dudas:
¿"se" lo considerais parte del verbo?
  -EJ: C'est un parc ¿que/qui? se trouve  près du château de Versailles ( Es un parque que se encuentra cerca del palacio de Versailles)
 ¿"on" lo considerais sujeto?
  -EJ: L'excursion ¿qu'/qui? on te propose est très intéressante  (La excursión que se te propuso es muy interesante)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes Vir(Gg*), bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Tu pregunta no es nada clara.


Vir(Gg*)y said:


> Hola!!
> Dos dudas:
> ¿"se" lo considerais parte del verbo?
> -EJ: C'est un parc ¿que/qui? se trouve  près du château de Versailles ( Es un parque que se encuentra cerca del palacio de Versailles)
> ¿"on" lo considerais sujeto?
> -EJ: L'excursion ¿qu'/qui? on te propose est très intéressante  (La excursión que se te propuso es muy interesante)


- _Se_ tiene es de la misma naturaleza y tiene la misma función que en _se encuentra_... y ¿qué tiene qué ver con el pronombre relativo? 
- Otra vez el *on* no influye sobre la formación del relativo pero sí te indica que, ya que es sujeto, el pronombre relativo solo puede ser COD.

No sé si respondo a tus dudas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Misma respuesta que a lo largo de este hilo, qui = sujeto.

En tu frase 1, parc es sujeto del verbo se trouver > qui

2ª pregunta. On no puede ser otra cosa que un sujeto, no tiene más que esta función gramatical. Nunca puedes dudar de que sea sujeto del verbo que le sigue. Así de fácil.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Vir(Gg*)y

Muchísimas gracias a los dos, mis dudas se han resuelto 
MERCI, AU REVOIR


----------



## eduardosl

Nueva pregunta​ 

Pour l'ami que j'ai toujours cherché... o pour l'ami QUI j'ai toujours cherché?

Vous m'excuserez, mais j'ai de grandes difficultés avec objets directs et indirects.

Merci pour l'aide!


----------



## swift

eduardosl said:


> Pour l'ami que j'ai toujours cherché... o pour l'ami QUI j'ai toujours cherché?
> 
> Vous m'excuserez, mais j'ai de grandes difficultés avec objets directs et indirects.
> 
> Merci pour l'aide!



Hola Eduardo:

Te lo explico en castellano para que no te enredes, ¿de acuerdo?

Antes de empezar, déjame decirte que no eres el único que tiene problemas con este par de latas que son los pronombres relativos "que - qui". De seguro piensas: "Los franceses están locos: utilizan dos pronombres para lo que los hispanoparlantes empleamos uno solo: "que"". Espero que con esta explicación lo veas más claro.

Los dos pronombres se emplean para unir dos frases y hacerlas una sola. En primer lugar, el pronombre *que* reemplaza el complemento directo:

"J'ai une copine. Tout le monde la déteste."  "J'ai une copine que tout le monde déteste."

Hasta aquí todo bien para los hispanohablantes, ¿cierto? El complemento directo es "une copine", retomado por el pronombre "la" en la segunda frase.

Otro ejemplo:

"Voici une maison. J'ai acheté cette maison"  "Voici la maison que j'ai achetée."

El complemento directo responde a la pregunta "Qu'est-ce que...?". Tomando el ejemplo anterior: "Qu'est-ce que j'ai acheté? R/ Une maison."

Otra estrategia: las adivinanzas tipo "definición":

"C'est un outil que nous utilisons pour marteler."

En segundo lugar, tenemos el pronombre "qui", que reemplaza el sujeto.

"J'ai un ami. Il parle allemand."  "J'ai un ami qui parle allemand."

El sujeto responde a la pregunta "Qui...?". "Qui parle allemand? R/ Un ami."

En la frase que nos das tú, ¿quién es el sujeto? ¿Quién ha buscado? La respuesta es "Je". ¿Qué es lo que yo he buscado? Un amigo. Por tanto: "Pour l'ami que j'ai toujours cherché" = "Para el amigo que siempre he buscado."

Fíjate, para terminar, que si empleas "qui", cambias completamente el sentido de la frase y, además, tienes que cambiar el sujeto :

"Pour l'ami qui m'a toujours cherché" = "Para el amigo que siempre me ha buscado."

Espero no haberte confundido. Tú me dirás...

Un saludo,


swift


----------



## Furuba

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Mira yo siempre lo diferencio así, (hablando en frases) que antes de un sujeto (je,tu,el,nous) y qui antes de un verbo.
> ej.-
> Je suis un personne qui *aime* les fleurs
> Il m'a dit *que tu* es très beau
> Por lo menos yo la hago así




Gracias!!! aunque son dos años despues me ayudó tu consejo!!!


----------



## Pohana

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Pues cuando yo aprendi a usarlos la mayoría de mis maestro me lo enseñaron como un muy pero muy buen truco, y hasta ahora no me ha fallado y el 99.99% de las veces me ha coincidi*d*o.
> Bon Bonne chance



Bonne nuit: 

Has tenido suerte en lograr un 99.99% de aciertos, como bien lo expresó FLorencee, hay situaciones bien precisas en las cuales ese truco no funciona, par exemple:    _L'enfant à qui tu as parlé est l'un de mes élèves. _Probablemente hablar cualquier idioma es más que un truco, es asunto de mucho estudio (*STP*, no quiero quitarle valor a tus maestros).
Presento un resumen de los pronombres relativos que et qui, no sé si las moderadoras permiten un texto tan largo, en todo caso aqui está:

*Syntaxe du pronom « qui»*​   La fonction du pronom relatif « _qui_ » varie selon que celui-ci est ou non précédé d'une préposition.

* « Qui » non précédé d'une préposition*
  Lorsqu'il n'est pas précédé d'une préposition, le pronom relatif « _qui_ » est le plus souvent sujet du verbe de la proposition relative : _L'enfant qui m'a parlé est le fils de mes voisins._ Quand le pronom relatif « _qui_ » est employé sans antécédent, il représente exclusivement une personne et équivaut au pronom relatif « _quiconque_ » :
_Qui__ part à la chasse perd sa place = Quiconque part à la chasse perd sa place._ 
  On peut comparer : « _J'aime qui je veux aimer_ » à « _J'aime ceux que je veux aimer_ ».

*« Qui » précédé d'une préposition*
  Lorsqu'il est précédé d'une préposition, le pronom relatif « _qui_ » devient complément du verbe, et remplace nécessairement un animé (une personne ou un objet personnifié) :
_L'enfant à qui j'ai parlé est le fils de mes voisins._ 
_L'homme à qui je parle connaît Boubou_
  Si l'antécédent est un inanimé (un objet ou un animal non personnifié), il faut utiliser lequel. Si au contraire l'antécédent est neutre (un élément linguistique sans genre ni nombre : une proposition, une phrase, une idée…), il faut utiliser quoi.
  Notons que si la combinaison « _de qui_ » est correcte, il est préférable d'utiliser à sa place le pronom relatif dont : _L'homme de qui je t'ai parlé / L'homme dont je t'ai parlé._
  Le pronom relatif « _qui_ » précédé d'une préposition peut également être employé sans antécédent. Ici encore, il peut être remplacé par « _quiconque_ » :
_J'offre ces vieux livres à qui les voudra / J'offre ces vieux livres à quiconque les voudra._ 

*Syntaxe du pronom « que »*​   Le pronom relatif « _que_ » n'est jamais précédé d'une préposition (sinon, il faut utiliser « _qui_ », « _quoi_ »...). Sa fonction est le plus souvent, complément d'objet direct :
_L'enfant que tu vois est l'un de mes élèves._ Parfois cependant, il peut remplir d'autres fonctions : Attribut du sujet : _J'aime ce beau pays qu'est la France._ 
  Sujet réel : _Je ferai ce qu'il faudra._  Complément d'objet indirect : _C'est à cet homme que j'ai parlé._  Autre forme : « _C'est l'homme à qui j'ai parlé._ »

Espero que sea de utilidad
À +
Pohana


----------



## swift

Buenas noches:

Si se me permite, quisiera compartir con ustedes un recurso que empleo con mis estudiantes. Se trata de una serie de preguntas bastante curiosas.*À votre avis qu'est-ce qui est le plus fréquent ?*​_ Les femmes qui battent leurs maris ?
_ Les femmes que leurs maris battent ?

_ Les commerçants qui volent leurs clients ?
_ Les commerçants que leurs clients volent ?

_ Les professeurs qui martyrisent les élèves ?
_ Les professeurs que les étudiants martyrisent ?​Así hay miles. Cuanto más ingeniosas, más divertidas.

Saludos,


swift


P.D. Pohana: ¡vaya trabajo el que te has tomado! Por aquí les dejo este otro hilo .


----------



## dicomec

Mon pauvre Dicomec.  J'ai voulu libeller la phrase comme ça :  La femme *que* j'ai vue.  
Je m'excuse.


----------



## Tíferet

¡Buenas!

A pesar de las frases que he hecho,aún no le he pillado cómo usar correctamente el _qui_ y el _que_.


¿Cómo se usan el cada momento? :S


¡Gracias!


----------



## Yvi

Una de mis profesoras de francés me explicó este tema así:

*Que*: Precede un sujeto.
*Qui*: Precede un verbo.

Por ejemplo:

J'aime le livre *que* *tu* m'as acheté
Elle va voir un film *qui* *vient *de sortir.

Me parece bastante fácil de entender de esta manera.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,


Yvi said:


> Una de mis profesoras de francés me explicó este tema así:
> 
> *Que*: Precede un sujeto.


Salvo si hay una inversión sujeto/verbo en la frase.
- les pommes que mangent les enfants. Es más seguro preguntarse por la *función* del relativo en la frase 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## dicomec

Mi compinche me dice así: Les pommes que mangent les enfants, las manzanas que comen los muchachos. Pero: Les pommes qui mangent les enfants, las manzanas que comen a los muchachos. ¡Qué desastre! 
No puedo demorar; me está persugiiendo una jauría hambrienta.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

OK, el ejemplo no era demasiado allá (soy conocida por no tener imaginación)
Otro supuesto.

Dos  personas y sabemos que una es ciega.
-  A que / qui voit  B
Si se confunden que y qui hay un problema de comprensión del texto  no solo un error gramatical.

Ahora me borro


----------



## Mariana V

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola!! me gustaria saber si se dice por ejemplo:   _nous avions une tortue *que* s’appelait Marta_ o _nous avions une tortue *qui* s'appelait Marta??
Graciaas!_


----------



## swift

Hola:

No tiene nada que ver con el hecho de ser un ente animado o inanimado; *'que**'* retoma el objeto directo, *'qui'* el sujeto. Para la oración que propones, 'qui' es la única opción correcta.

Te aconsejo echarle un vistazo a este hilo: que / qui.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Mariana V

y vale mil gracias si ya entendi que confusion la mia


----------



## Zuna88

Hola!

me gustaría saber cuándo se usa QUI para objetos. Entiendo que se usen con personas (=quien) pero no se cuándo se usa con objetos, por ejemplo:

- Hier, j'ai vu un film qui m'a beaucoup plu.
- C'est le livre qui était sur l'étagère.

Gracias!​


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes zuna88, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,

Como puedes ver tu hilo ha sido unido a otro sobre el mismo tema. Puedes leerlo desde el principio pero te resumo.
_Qui_ no tiene que ver con la naturaleza de lo que representa (objeto, persona o concepto). Tiene que ver con la *función* que ejerce el pronombre relativo en la frase:
- qui = sujeto del verbo de la subordinada
- que = Complemento del verbo de la subordinada

Ej.
- La maison qui est à côté de la poste est bleue / la maison bleue que je vois est à côté de la poste

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Zuna88

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes zuna88, bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous,
> 
> Como puedes ver tu hilo ha sido unido a otro sobre el mismo tema. Puedes leerlo desde el principio pero te resumo.
> _Qui_ no tiene que ver con la naturaleza de lo que representa (objeto, persona o concepto). Tiene que ver con la *función* que ejerce el pronombre relativo en la frase:
> - qui = sujeto del verbo de la subordinada
> - que = Complemento del verbo de la subordinada
> 
> Ej.
> - La maison qui est à côté de la poste est bleue / la maison bleue que je vois est à côté de la poste
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



 Muchas gracias!!


----------



## AnneParis

Superbe!!. Merci!!


----------



## sergiotoc

Hola soy principiante y no no se diferenciar cuando usar los pronombres relativos "*que*" o "*á qui*" en mitad de una frase en frances.
¿me podeis dar algún truco?.....Ya se que uno es CD y otro CI

gracias

ejemplo;

Amandine est une nouvelle collègue ..............on trouve très agréable. Elle a des qualités at une façon de travailler..............on apprécie beaucoup


----------



## Gévy

Hola Sergiotoc:

Tú mismo has contestado a tu pregunta: "que" es CD y "à qui" es CI. No hay más truco que conocer la gramática y aplicarla. 

Para comprobar qué tipo de complemento admite el verbo, mira en un diccionario francés, te dirá si es "transitif" (= transitif direct = con CD) o transitif indirect (= con CI)

Por ejemplo: 

*APPRÉCIER*, verbe trans.


*TROUVER*, verbe trans.

Fuente: CNRTL (diccionario excelente, gratuito y en línea).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## sergiotoc

muchas gracias.


----------



## sergiotoc

Hola:

Tengo un pequeño lío sobre tres partículas:

*Qui*,  *que*  y* à Qui

*La regla me dicen que es:

*1.-   Qui + Verbo *......(para personas o cosas)

*2.-   Que + Sujeto*.....(para personas "genéricas" o cosas)

*3.-   à Qui + sujeto *...( para 1 o dos personas y no para cosas) 


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PERO NO SE CUMPLE SIEMPRE EN MIS EJERCICIOS PORQUE NO SE DISTINGUIR que tipo de personas son....



Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## canicosa

Hola,

Estoy escribiendo sobre el resumen de un libro, y hay una frase que quiero decir pero no sé cómo ponerla en francés. Por favor, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar.

La frase sería algo así como: "No he encontrado frases especialmente atractivas, ni enumeraciones que podamos señalar"

Yo dirá que "je n'ai pas trouvé de phrases spécialement attirantes, ni d'énumérations qu'on puisse repérer". No sabría si así está bien traducido, o si en este caso habría que poner "dont on puisse repérer" en lugar de "qu'", o incluso "auxquelles".

¿Qué os parece?

Gracias....


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,



> qu'on puisse repérer


Gramaticalmente es lo correcto, este _que_ tiene aquí la misma función que en español (COD) y si te fijas en español no dirías _cuyas _o _a las que_ (que corresponden a tus otras propuestas).

Ahora bien, no lo diría así:
- susceptibles d'être remarquées / (más sencillo) remarquables

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

On dirait aussi dans ce cas: *dignes de mention.
*
Cada relativo tiene una función propia en la frase :

- sujet => qui
- CD => que
- complément du nom => dont
- CI / ou complément d'attribution => auquel

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Gévy said:


> On dirait aussi dans ce cas: *dignes de mention.*


¡Mucho mejor!


----------



## Traductor.de.frances

No es lo mismo decir en francés *Le lion qui mange le chat*,
que hacer referencia a *Le lion que mange le chat*, porque es
imposible, en la segunda frase, que el _gato_ se coma al _león_, ¿o no?

Bueno, este ejemplo lo aprendí en la Licenciatura. Mi maestro
de traducción nos decía que con este ejemplo aprenderemos a
utilizar *correctamente* esas dos palabritas que nos causan muchos
dolores de cabeza a los hispanohablantes.

A mí me ha servido mucho este ejemplo porque distingo muy bien
la función cuando es sujeto o cuando es subordinada o COD.
¡Adiós!


----------



## janpol

Le lion qui mange le chat......
Le lion que mange le chat.....
Je pense qu'il est intéressant de prendre des phrases comme celles-ci (qui ont un sens aussi bien avec "qui" qu'avec "que") pour expliquer les fonctions de "qui" et de "que"
D'abord deux remarques :
1°) travailler sur des moitiés de phrases peut conduire à des erreurs, complétons-les :
A - Le lion qui mange le chat est gros.
B - Le lion que mange le chat est gros.
2°) Dans la mesure où l'animal qui est mangé est mort, il est concevable qu'un chat mette du lion à son menu
phrase A : "qui" est un pronom sujet, il remplace son antécédent "le lion" donc "le lion mange le chat"
B : "que" est un pronom COD de "manger", il remplace son antécédent "que" donc "le chat est sujet >> "le chat mange le lion"
Je préfère prendre comme exemples des résultats de matches de football parce que les deux phrases sont concevables et que mes deux phrases font référence à deux "tableaux d'affichage" indiscutables :
A) Barça de Barcelone  3  Real Madrid  0
B) Barça  1  Real   2
A) le Barça a battu le Real >> le Barça  >>> sujet >>> qui >> le Barça qui a battu le Real est une très bonne équipe.
B) le Real a battu le Barça, "le Barça" est COD >>> que >>> le Barça que le Real a battu est une très bonne équipe.


----------



## Dawwn

Bonjour à tous!

Premièrement, je veux dire que j'adore grave ce site!

Deuxièmement:

Pourquoi dit-on :

Les élèves QUI font le voyage
Le voyage QUE font les élèves
Le voyage QUI a été fait par les élèves

Parce que personnellement, j'employais le pronom relatif "qui" à chaque fois qu'il y avait un verbe devant le pronom, ce qui n'est pas le cas de la deuxième phrase.

Merci d'avance à tous!


----------



## naolinco

le choix entre « qui » et « que » dépend de la fonction que le mot remplacé possède dans la partie relative de la phrase.

Prenons l'exemple de la première phrase : « qui » remplace « les élèves ». La partie relative de la phrase = « les élèves  » + « font le voyage », c'est-à-dire « les élèves font le voyage ». Fonction de « les élèves » ? Sujet. Pronom relatif utilisé pour le sujet ? QUI.

Même raisonnement avec la deuxième phrase : « que » remplace « le voyage ». La partie relative de la phrase = « le voyage  » + « font les élèves », c'est-à-dire « les élèves font le  voyage ». Fonction de « le voyage » ? Complément d'objet direct. Pronom relatif utilisé  pour le COD ? QUE. 

L'inversion sujet-verbe est relativement peu fréquente en français. Mais elle est courante dans des relatives introduites par « que ».


----------



## Dawwn

Merci bien naolico!

Par ailleurs, quelle est l'explication pour le 3ème exemple où on tombe sur la voix passive:

"Le voyage qui a été fait par les élèves"

Le voyage, autant que je sache, est une fois de plus le COD.


----------



## naolinco

Eh non: la voix passive "a été fait" l'a transformé en sujet, tandis que le sujet original (les élèves) est devenu complément d'agent (PAR...). 

C'est donc le même raisonnement: « qui » remplace « le voyage ». La partie relative de la phrase = « Le voyage  » + « a été fait par les élèves », c'est-à-dire « Le voyage a été fait par des élèves ». Fonction de « le voyage » ? Sujet. Pronom relatif utilisé  pour le sujet ? QUI.


----------



## Dawwn

Cimer! C'est beaucoup plus clair là


----------



## Pablosxky

No entiendo porque se utiliza el qui y el que en estas oraciones:

Nous en avons assez de gens <qui> nous critiquen...
Je trouve que les feuilletons <qu'on> difusse


----------



## janpol

Nous en avons assez des gens qui nous critiquent... > nous en avons assez de certaines gens. Que font ces gens-là ? ils nous critiquent >>> ils", sujet, peut être remplacé par le pronom relatif "qui"
Je trouve que les feuilletons qu'on diffuse à la télé sont cucul la praline >>> à la télé on diffuse des feuilletons, je trouve que ces feuilletons sont .cucul la praline. Qu'est-ce que je trouve cucul ? Ces feuilletons, COD. On peut éviter la répétition de "feuilletons" en le remplaçant par le pronom relatif COD "que"
un autre exemple : c'est une maison qui cache un grand arbre >>> l'arbre est derrière cette maison.
C'est une maison que cache un grand arbre >>> l'arbre est devant la maison.


----------



## bleuboia

Pablosxky said:


> No entiendo porque se utiliza el qui y el que en estas oraciones:
> 
> Nous en avons assez de gens <qui> nous critiquen...
> Je trouve que les feuilletons <qu'on> difusse



En la primera frase el primer "nous" es el sujeto del verbo "avons"
En la segunda parte "gens" es el sujeto del verbo "critiquent"
"nous" es el objeto, no el sujeto.

Los sujetos de una frase se substituyen por "qui" y lleva el verbo. El segundo "Nous" no tiene el papel de un subjeto en esta oracion sino el objeto que "gens" afecta. Si cambiamos el "nous" a otro pronombre, por ejemplo "me" seria "Les gens me critiquent." Se ve mejor aqui que "me" no es la palabra que se usa en el sujeto. "Je" lo seria. Supongo que se puede confundir el segundo "nous" con la palabra "nosotros", pero no. Es "nos".

Dividamos la frase en dos "Nous en avons assez de gens." "Beaucoup de gens nous critiquent"
"Qui" se usa para liar ambas frases. Donc:
"Nous en avons assez de gens... ces gens dont je parle nous critiquent."  (Uso "je" porque yo estoy hablando por un grupo de gente)
Para no repitir "gens" una y otra vez, usamos "qui".


----------



## janpol

Nous en avons assez des gens qui nous critiquent
En la segunda parte "gens" es el sujeto del verbo "critiquent"

"gens" est complément de "nous en avons assez" et "qui" est sujet de "critiquent".
On peut définir une proposition comme "un verbe + les mots qui se groupent autour de ce verbe, exercent une fonction grammaticale qui les met en rapport avec ce verbe" .
Par ailleurs, en général, un mot a une fonction, pas deux : si un mot est complément, il n'est pas sujet en même temps. La fonction sujet, il la "délègue" au pronom relatif "qui".
Il faut chercher la fonction d'un mot dans la proposition où il se trouve : la fonction de "nous", "en", "assez", "des gens" 
doit être cherchée entre "nous" et "gens", celle de "qui" et "nous" entre "qui" et "critiquent"


----------

